# Not-Aus Steuerung aber wie?



## Tadeos (26 März 2009)

hallo, ich habe eine frage zu einer Not-Aus schaltung.
Wie bauen der zeit unsere steckdosen verteilung um. In diesen zuge wollen wir alle steckdosen über einen Not- Aus freischalten.
Wir benutzen dazu ein Pilz und schalten mit diesem die steuerspannug eines leistungsschützes weg. Jetzt meinen einige das man 2 leistungsschütze haben muss.
Dessen leistungskontakte in reihegeschalte werden müssen. Da die kontakte ja kleben bleiben könnten.
Ein weiteres thema war ob es eigenlich nötig wäre die komplete leistung weg zu schalten für einen schrank der zum beispiel ein vörderband mit pressen steuert oder ob es genügen 
würde die steuerspannung weg zu schalten. Wäre supen wenn jemand dazu auch eine VDE wüsste.

mfg
Michael


----------



## electric (27 März 2009)

*Notaus*

Guten Morgen,

Festinstallierte Maschinen müssen nach VDE Grundsätzlich einen Notaustaster haben,der eine Stillegung vorort ermöglicht.
Bei den Steckdosen geht es immer um den Persohnenschutz.
Nach VDE solle jede Steckdose (Stromkreis) wo bewegliche Geräte angeschlossen werden können, über einen Fi-Automat abgesichert werden.
Mann kann auch bei einer höheren Leistung mehrere Stromkreise über einen Fi-Automat 63A 30mA absichern.
Als Alternative wäre alle Stromkreise (3 Ph) über einen Leistungsschalter
63A bis 250A/400A Mit Unterspannungsauslöser V/? mit unterbrechung der Steuerpannung (Notaus) oder Arbeitstromauslöser V/? mit Befehlsspannung über Notaus (Büro oder Fensteuerung) die kompletten Steckdosenstromkreis außen Betrieb zu setzen (Achtung wegen SPS/PC)
ohne USV Anlage)


----------



## Elektrluchs (27 März 2009)

Hallo,

Zitat-Anfang:

_ Bei den Steckdosen geht es immer um den Persohnenschutz.
Nach VDE solle jede Steckdose (Stromkreis) wo bewegliche Geräte angeschlossen werden können, über einen Fi-Automat abgesichert werden.
Mann kann auch bei einer höheren Leistung mehrere Stromkreise über einen Fi-Automat 63A 300mA absichern._


Zitat-Ende

Achtung. Bei 300 mA kann aber nichtmehr von Personenschutz gesprochen werden.
Wenn es hier wirklich um Personenschutz gehen soll dann sind RCD (FI) - Schutzschalter nur bis zu einem Differenzstrom von 30mA erlaubt.

Grüße

Elektrluchs


----------



## Tadeos (27 März 2009)

Das ein Not-Aus kein RCD ersetzt ist klar.
Der Not-Aus soll in diesen fall auch nur verhindern das bei anderen unfällen die nicht direkt mit dem strom zu tun haben eingegriffen werden kann.
Aber muss ich wirklich die leistung über 2 schütze freischalten oder würde auch eins genügen?


----------



## Sockenralf (27 März 2009)

Hallo,

das hängt davon ab, wie gefährlich denn die Maschinen sind

Schau mal bei Jokab vorbei, da gibt´s das Sicherheitshandbuch als PDF --> da kann man mal nachlesen, warum wie welche Steuerung aufgebaut sein muß

MfG


----------



## Safety (27 März 2009)

Hallo,
mir ist nicht wirklich klar was du machen willst!???



> Wie bauen der zeit unsere steckdosen verteilung um. In diesen zuge wollen wir alle steckdosen über einen Not- Aus freischalten.


Aus welchen Gründen wollt Ihr das machen?



> Ein weiteres thema war ob es eigenlich nötig wäre die komplete leistung weg zu schalten für einen schrank der zum beispiel ein vörderband mit pressen steuert oder ob es genügen
> würde die steuerspannung weg zu schalten. Wäre supen wenn jemand dazu auch eine VDE wüsste.


Haben diese Maschinen keine Sicherheitstechnik und Netztrenneinrichtungen?


----------



## wincc (29 März 2009)

also ne Not-Aus Schaltung haben wir damals auch in unserer Werkstatt eingebaut

Not-Aus Tasterkreits 2 Kanalig,  Dold Not-Aus-Relais und danach in jedem Steckdosen bzw Arbeitsplatzkreis 2 Lastschütze in Reihe

Fi-Schalter sind 10mA drinne


----------



## Safety (29 März 2009)

Hallo,
  meine Frage war ja warum er bzw. Ihr das gemacht habt!
  Es gibt viele Maschinen die es einem übel nehmen wenn man einfach die Spannung ausschaltet!
  Generell sind die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen Maschinen bezogen und nicht auf einen Stromverteiler.


----------



## wincc (30 März 2009)

keine ahnung wie und warum er das machen will 

wurde damals bei uns eingeführt da wir in unserer werkstatt antriebstechnik testen und es vorkam das gleichstrommaschinen durchgingen. da nützt nur eins was ... vom netz trennen


----------



## The Big B. (30 März 2009)

Bei uns werden die Steckdosen zwar nicht über Not-Aus abgeschaltet aber wir haben seit einiger Zeit bei uns in der Werkstatt eine Prüftafel (Hersteller fällt mir jetzt gerade nicht mehr ein) an der wir hin und wieder Handgeräte oder auch kleinere Förderbänder zu Testzwecken laufen lassen. An dieser Prüftafel ist auch ein Not-Aus dran und der schaltet einfach nur ein Hautschütz welches dann die Spannung einschaltet. Da ist nichtmal ein Not-Ausrelais eingebaut, sondern einfach nur ein Not-Aus zum Aus und ein Einschalter zum Einschalten eingebaut.


----------

